# hives loaded



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Black socks! They don't like them! 

Nice looking frames, your bees look like they're doing well.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't ever had any trouble with black socks.....actually I don't even need the suit and veil, but I wear them just incase something changes.

The frame I am holding up is a cutout I did last month that was only four frames of brood when I hived them, now they are three meds of eight frames drawn out without foundation...never seen a colony go this quickly. I am very happy with them......thinking about running a few queens off of it for a couple of my less active hives.


----------

